# LAGG Member Interface Going UP At Shutdown Prevents Reboot?



## dave (Feb 26, 2019)

I recently implemented LACP on a physical machine.  Now it seems that every time I issue a `reboot`, the machine goes down, syncs normally, reports uptime, and then the re0 interface goes down, then up and then the machine seems to hang and never reboot without a reset.  I have waited it out for several minutes and it never seems to continue.  Additionally, the caps-lock key stops working, so I believe the machine is hung.

This is a bit of a nuisance as the machine can only be restarted with a physical presence now.

Any suggestions?

/etc/rc.conf

```
# Network
ifconfig_em0="up"
ifconfig_re0="up"
cloned_interfaces="lagg1"
ifconfig_lagg1="laggproto lacp laggport re0 laggport em0 192.168.X.X/24"
defaultrouter="192.168.X.X"
```


----------



## ezraimanuel (Mar 2, 2019)

I had same problem before but it was a matter with compatibility with the switch, I'm using dell x-series switch. this helps me solved the problem: (NIC is igb)

```
ifconfig_igb0="-lro -tso -rxcsum -txcsum -rxcsum6 -txcsum6 -vlanhwtso up polling"
ifconfig_igb1="-lro -tso -rxcsum -txcsum -rxcsum6 -txcsum6 -vlanhwtso up polling"
ifconfig_igb2="-lro -tso -rxcsum -txcsum -rxcsum6 -txcsum6 -vlanhwtso up polling"
ifconfig_igb3="-lro -tso -rxcsum -txcsum -rxcsum6 -txcsum6 -vlanhwtso up polling"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto lacp laggport igb0 laggport igb1 laggport igb2 laggport igb3 promisc up"
```


----------

